# Home Checker please



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Is there anybody who could home check for me please, Halifax, West Yorkshire.

Happy to pay.

Thankyou.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry too far for me BUT just wanted to say if you do ever need anyone in this neck of the woods (similar to transport) - please give me a yell


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank You hun that's very kind of you.

Update: Jack has found a new home and I am so happy for him.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

great news , well done CCand best wishes to Jack , as i rightly remember wasnt he an incredibly regal handsome boy , arnt they all lol , xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

New photo just for you. xx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

He is totally gorgeous!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou and he now has a fantastic new home to go to, as you can probably tell I am so happy.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> New photo just for you. xx


yep thats just how i remember him , lion king of kings , im sure you ll miss him xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I do miss them all but I know its better for them to have their own slaves to adore them and people keep me updated with photo's which is great.


----------

